# spillover event (cross species transmission)



## plank

Ψαχνω για το ισοδυναμο στα ελληνικα. Thanks in advance.
Spillover infection - Wikipedia


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Can you give us a FULL sentence and a more specific context please?


----------



## plank

Thank you, Paulfromitaly.
Δεν έχω κάτι συγκεκριμένο στο μυαλό μου (I don't have a specific sentence in mind), αναφέρομαι στην μεταπήδηση του ιού από κάποιο ζώο στον άνθρωπο (in the case of Covid 19, say) - στο γεγονός αυτο τη στιγμή που συμβαίνει.
This is the event -  the"spillover event" (it's this cross-species transmission event - from animal to human, especially - that I'm particularly interested in).


----------



## ioanell

plank said:


> the"spillover event"


Ίσως "το φαινόμενο της διαπίδυσης" να είναι κοντά σ' αυτό που ζητάς.

διαπίδυση / (αρχ. διαπίδυσις < αρχ. διαπιδύω): 
1. ΙΑΤΡ. η εκροή υγρού από τους πόρους του σώματος
2. ΧΗΜ. η αμοιβαία διείσδυση υγρών ή αερίων μέσα από τις οπές πορώδους φράγματος που τα διαχωρίζει, με αποτέλεσμα την ανάμειξή τους
3. ΒΙΟΛ. Μετακίνηση ή διέλευση λευκοκυττάρων του αίματος στα τριχοειδή αγγεία


----------



## plank

... ίσως "δια-ειδική (ή διαειδική) μετάδοση" για το "cross species transmission."
Αλλά, για το "spillover event" ... μπορεί και να μην υπάρχει κάτι; 
Σας ευχαριστώ.

Για το "spillover event" ... ίσως το "γεγονός  της διαειδικής μετάδοσης," ή το "συμβάν της διαειδικής μετάδοσης;"


----------



## ioanell

plank said:


> ... ίσως "δια-ειδική (ή διαειδική) μετάδοση" για το "cross species transmission."
> Αλλά, για το "spillover event" ... μπορεί και να μην υπάρχει κάτι;





plank said:


> Για το "spillover event" ... ίσως το "γεγονός της διαειδικής μετάδοσης," ή το "συμβάν της διαειδικής μετάδοσης;"


Καλή η πρότασή σας, αλλά το επίθετο "δια-ειδικός, -ή / διαειδικός, -ή)" (ήδη υπάρχον στην επιστημονική γλώσσα) ταιριάζει, νομίζω, μόνο για την ακριβή απόδοση της φράσης “cross-species transmission” και όχι για το "spillover (διάχυση, υπερχείλιση, εξάπλωση) event", καθώς κάτι τέτοιο θα αποτελούσε μια μάλλον ελεύθερη και ίσως και μάλλον αυθαίρετη απόδοση*·* αλλά μπορείτε να το προτείνετε για καθιέρωση.


----------



## apmoy70

Δευτερογενής μετάδοση στην ιατρική γλώσσα


----------



## plank

Σωστή η παρατήρηση σου, ioanell.
Δεν προτείνω τίποτα.
Απλώς, θελω να μεταφέρω την έννοια (αφού δεν φαίνεται να υπάρχει ο αντίστοιχος ορος).

Το μόνο άλλο που σκεφτούμε (για το spillover event, και την μεταφορά της έννοιας, αυτής) ειναι το "*συμβάν* (διαειδικής) *μεταπήδησης* (του ιου)" ;

(apmoy70,  αν δεν κάνω λάθος, η "δευτερογενής μετάδοση" αναφέρεται στη  έμμεση μετάδοση, π.χ., μέσω μολυσμένες επιφάνειες, κτλ.).


----------



## ioanell

plank said:


> Το μόνο άλλο που _μπορούμε να_ σκεφτούμε (για το spillover event, και την μεταφορά της έννοιας, αυτής) ειναι το "*συμβάν* (διαειδικής) *μεταπήδησης* (του ιου)" ;


Θα μπορούσε να σταθεί και καθιερωθεί για τη μεταφορά της ανωτέρω έννοιας.


----------



## plank

...αν χρησιμευσει σε κατι - ως το σημείο εκκίνησης για περαιτέρω σκέψη, συζήτηση και αναζήτησης ενός όρου που μπορεί τελικά να σταθεί, τοτε ναι, ioanell.


----------

